# Installiere externe Methode "containsNone" in Eclipse



## Onkel-Philipp (17. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte externe JAVA-Methode „ContainsNone“ (runtergeladen bei 

http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/JavaDownload/CommonLangStringUtils.containsNone.zip

)
und in Eclipse installieren.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich sie nicht installieren kann. Ich habe versucht, sie in meinem Programmierprojekt unter  - Rechtsklick - Build path  - Configure BuildPath – Add external JAR einzubinden. Aber so funktioniert es nicht.

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich diese Methode in Eclipse installieren kann?


----------



## gman (17. Okt 2012)

Hi,

da es sich vermutlich um diese Methode handelt, solltest du dir einfach die originale
Library hier runterladen. Dort ist dann auch ein oder mehrere Jars dabei die du dann
in Eclipse einbinden kannst:

- Ordner "lib" im Projekt anlegen
- Jar-Dateien anlegen
- In den Projekteigenschaften die Libs dem Buildpath hinzufügen

Oder du benutzt Maven.


----------



## Onkel-Philipp (17. Okt 2012)

Danke für den Tip! Jetzt funktioniert`s!


----------

